# helical limited slip differential on 02 maxima SE



## shwnicus (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello,

Can some one please sanity check my physical test of HLSD function?

1) jack the front end
2) start the car, put it in first, let out the clutch, both wheels are now free spinning under power
3) put on work gloves and grab one of the tires

if it is a limited slip differential, I should NOT be able to stop the wheel, correct?


----------



## shwnicus (Nov 19, 2007)

oh, and if this test would not work, is there any way to *physically* test the HLSD?

years and years ago I had found out that though the VIM number indicated that the LSD was installed, the transmission part number conflicted. In the end, and after 2 months of heated phone conversations and differing "expert" analysis from 3 different dealerships, it was found that the car did not have the HLSD installed and Nissan took care of it. While doing my brakes over the weekend, I did the above test and was able to stop and hold the wheel. when this was going on years ago, I did the same on a car with a slip detector and no LSD, was able to hold the wheel which also triggered the slip detector.

But I don't know enough about the parts involved, and neither it seems do the Nissan people, from my previous experience.


----------

